# other symptoms



## PositivePote (Apr 8, 2007)

have any of y'all had smptoms related to thyroid cancer that include :
very sensitive upper back, sensitive hips, and sore chest??


----------



## sonia (May 11, 2007)

my over active thyroid with nodule gave me very bad pains in my stomach which the doctors couldn't explain!


----------

